# Help Tecknogeeks



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

OK here goes. I have an old TV (not a very smart one) I have a VPN with a Texas phone number. I have WIFI. I have a WI.3

What I want to do is to get US Netflix on my TV. I can get Mexican Netflix using my WIFI and my WI. but that only gives me Mexican. Even if I activate my VPN I still get only Mexican Netflix because my WIFI shows a Mexican IP. I'm using Telmex Infinitum modem.

Now all of you experts out there. What can I do? Getting a router is not a problem but tell me what, how and which one is best.

And, for the few that have asked me what happened, I hope to be back on line very soom.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

pappabee said:


> OK here goes. I have an old TV (not a very smart one) I have a VPN with a Texas phone number. I have WIFI. I have a WI.3
> 
> What I want to do is to get US Netflix on my TV. I can get Mexican Netflix using my WIFI and my WI. but that only gives me Mexican. Even if I activate my VPN I still get only Mexican Netflix because my WIFI shows a Mexican IP. I'm using Telmex Infinitum modem.
> 
> ...


Your connection to the VPN must be set up wrong. It should not matter where your WiFi is located. That should take you to the VPN, then the traffic should go from the VPN to Netflix. Netflix should see an IP belonging to the VPN company. 

Maybe you could talk to the VPN company to troubleshoot the connection.

I am probably wrong. Are you connecting the TV to your computer and then to the internet that way? How do you get from the TV to Netflix? Maybe you need something like AppleTV.


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

I also am stuck with the The Notorious Telmex Infinitum modem. It`s an outdated, el cheapo $5 piece of junk but your VPN should work even with this one. I have a VPN service as you do. Mine is called Astrill VPN. Even with this crapola modem it allows me to choose from 158 servers from all around the world. My ip is the address in the country that I have chosen to use. 

For instance, right now we are watching the Sochi Games on the CBC through a Canadian server. I can watch Hulu through a Los Angeles one or The BBC Olympic feed through an Irish one etc. etc.

What is the name of your VPN? I will check to see if it offers multiple servers... It should.

There is also a free solution called Hotspot which connects you through a US server. Probably not as good as Astrill VPN but might also do in a pinch.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

I tend to agree with TundraGreen that it's probably something to do with your VPN configuration. Is it set to launch automatically on startup, or do you need to launch it manually? Is it configured to default to a U.S. server, or do you need to choose one? Which VPN are you using?

I use CyberGhost, which is free, easy to install, and has a very simple interface. I don't have it configured to launch on startup, though, so I manually launch the application, choose my simulated country, hit the start icon, and I'm good to go.


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

pappabee said:


> OK here goes. I have an old TV (not a very smart one) I have a VPN with a Texas phone number. I have WIFI. I have a WI.3 What I want to do is to get US Netflix on my TV. I can get Mexican Netflix using my WIFI and my WI. but that only gives me Mexican. Even if I activate my VPN I still get only Mexican Netflix because my WIFI shows a Mexican IP. I'm using Telmex Infinitum modem. Now all of you experts out there. What can I do? Getting a router is not a problem but tell me what, how and which one is best. And, for the few that have asked me what happened, I hope to be back on line very soom.


Hi...

Clear all history and cookies and data. If you signed on in Mexico to Netflix or Crackle or any blocking sites, anytime before you use the VPN it will show that you are in Mexico, even tho you then use the VPN.

I had the same problem, and then I cleared the browser (all) then signed back on to the VPN, I got the english programs.

DD


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Check your setting on your VPN. We have wifi and we can watch shows online on couchtuner, and hulu plus with our VPN.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

I would recommend using Google Chrome and downloading the Media Hint extension. 

Once you have your browser open in Chrome you go to https://mediahint.com/‎ and follow the instructions to download the extension. It's free and much tech-simple of a process that all those IP Blockers I've ever tried. Once it's downloaded you can access US Netflix. 

Then just get an HDMI cable which connects from your computer to your television. Anything that appears on the computer screen will appear on the TV screen.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

And I just reread your post and realize you said you have an older TV... Does it have a place to connect and HDMI cable? 

This is the one I have and I'm very happy with it, especially for $5. But I did have it delivered to a store in the states since I'm so close to the border... Shop for the Link Depot HDMI Cable 6' for less at Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes it does have the cable connection but the TV is three rooms away from my computer. The real simple way would be to hook up a cable and go from there. The wife will not allow cables running across the floors and I must have the computer away from the TV.


----------

